# Mountainscape bridge



## st3phaniex3 (Dec 18, 2014)

I would try moving it a little more to the left (just a little) either in front or behind the one next to it. I'm a complete newbie so I could be way off lol


----------



## CannaBrain (Oct 3, 2008)

IMHO, it's the driftwood that is taking away from the rockscape. Looks like there's some interesting shapes and form in the rocks that are hidden behind the tree. If anything, the one to the immediate right of the one you've highlighted looks a little odd, but I still feel like it's because the driftwood obstructs the rock layout, so it's not really able to be appreciated.


----------



## houbanna (Nov 29, 2013)

I believe both that and the one to its left both lookout of place. I think without the tree in front u would lose allot of depth


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

*tank*

IMHO , it would look great , just taking out the wood.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

The rock standing in the far left corner looks like it is narrow down below and larger up above. While I know some rocks are like that in nature, they are so rare they make them into national parks. Almost every rock I see is lying down, or, if it has any kind of vertical part this is the smallest, thinnest, narrowest part.


----------



## tokidoki (Jan 25, 2013)

Diana said:


> The rock standing in the far left corner looks like it is narrow down below and larger up above. While I know some rocks are like that in nature, they are so rare they make them into national parks. Almost every rock I see is lying down, or, if it has any kind of vertical part this is the smallest, thinnest, narrowest part.


Thats a floating rock to give you the idea


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

Very cool layout going on there.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Take out the wood

EDIT: I really like that rock scape. Looks great IMO.


----------



## st3phaniex3 (Dec 18, 2014)

Any updates? What did you decide to do?


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

klibs said:


> take out the wood
> 
> edit: I really like that rock scape. Looks great imo.


+1^


----------

